# Corsair P128 - aktuelle Firmware installiert ?



## Sarge_70 (14. Mai 2010)

Ahoi,


Heute ist meine P128 SSD angekommen, und ich frage mich ob die aktuelle Firmware *VBM18C1Q* schon aufgespielt ist. 

Kann ich das anhand der Seriennummer herausfinden ? Die Disk werde ich erst in 2 Wochen einbauen, sie ist noch nicht angeschlossen.


----------



## Dr.House (14. Mai 2010)

Hier findest du alles wichtige rundum Thema SSD:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html

Mit CristalDiskInfo kannst du die Firmware Version auslesen, dafür musst du aber die Platte natürlich anschließen !  Steht aber alles in dem Thread.


----------



## Crymes (14. Mai 2010)

Solange das Programm die Trim-Unterstützung prophezeit, brauchst du keine neue Firmware, ausser du bist ein Update-Liebhaber sowie ich.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (15. Mai 2010)

Einfach die Firmware Version mit CrystalDisk gegenprüfen, dann ist alles klar - so wie Dr.House es bereits geschrieben hat - ist auch die Corsairseitig empfohlene Vorgehensweise


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. Mai 2010)

Thx für eure Antworten,

hab die Disk kurz an mein System angeschlossen, es hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen. 

Firmware ist VBM19C1Q, das passt also. Werd mich nun noch in das How To einlesen.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (15. Mai 2010)

Alles klar, lohnt sich auf jeden Fall um alles optimal zu nutzen


----------

